# Nelson Sauvin: Possible Substitute?



## bignath

Hi all,

i love using Nelson Sauvin in single hop beers, but unless it's just me, can't seem to find options to buy in bulk anywhere....

In your opinions, what is the closest hop flavour and aroma wise to NS? 

I am hoping to find a close enough sub that i could then buy in bulk. Obviously weighing up whether the suggested varieties will get close enough to swith hops to bulk buy, or whether NS is that unique that i may have to settle for buying in small lots.

Fire away brewers!

Nath

ps. If anyone knows of how to purchase NS in lots of 500g or 1kg, that would obviously completely solve the problem.....


----------



## schooey

Unfortunately, NS is one of those hops that has a really unique flavour. Nothing comes close to that winey, sauv blanc flavour. You can frig around with the citras and other c hops all you like, but if you want that distinctive NS profile, just pay the dollars and buy it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Big Nath said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i love using Nelson Sauvin in single hop beers, but unless it's just me, can't seem to find options to buy in bulk anywhere....
> 
> In your opinions, what is the closest hop flavour and aroma wise to NS?
> 
> I am hoping to find a close enough sub that i could then buy in bulk. Obviously weighing up whether the suggested varieties will get close enough to swith hops to bulk buy, or whether NS is that unique that i may have to settle for buying in small lots.
> 
> Fire away brewers!
> 
> Nath
> 
> ps. If anyone knows of how to purchase NS in lots of 500g or 1kg, that would obviously completely solve the problem.....



Citra, any day of the week and twice on sundays. I was suggested at Craftbrewer to get it, when they'd run out of NS one day, and it is fantastic. Similar behaviour and if you can use NS without it going OTT, then Citra works in almost the exact same way. Similar fruity, almost white wine type flavour too, though I think the fruitsalad aspect of it is a little stronger. 

I've done a Smash beer with citra, and unfortunately it didn't make it to summer (for when it was brewed), because it was just so tasty.

Goomba


----------



## Quintrex

Big Nath said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i love using Nelson Sauvin in single hop beers, but unless it's just me, can't seem to find options to buy in bulk anywhere....
> 
> ps. If anyone knows of how to purchase NS in lots of 500g or 1kg, that would obviously completely solve the problem.....



First thing to do is check the sponsors
Craftbrewer is $37.50 for 450 g

Grain and grape Link $65 for a kilo (they do half kilo's as well if you ask)


----------

